# General Machines/Products



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Where is the best place to order General Pipe Cleaners/Wire stuff from?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The Cable Center in St. Louis.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Allan J Coleman. He stocks General, Eel, Spartan, Ridgid, Flexi-Rooter, Duracable, and even some Marco. Plus a parts for a few others that are no longer around.


----------

